# Booked Jeremy Chavez for 10/2. Anyone want to split?



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Here is the story, Im on another fishing website and a gentleman offered up to split his day of fishing with Jeremy Chavez. I was the winner of splitting the half day and i got a wild hare in my ass and called Chavez and booked a 2nd day for Sunday 10/2. I thought since i was lucky enough, i would offer to split my trip with other like minded folks. Does anyone want to fish Sunday 10/2? Not sure of location just yet. Jeremy is going to watch the front and let me know where we will fish in the next few days.

EDIT: THIS IS A TEXAS TRIP. Somewhere between Galveston and Corpus Christi.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The Gulf Coast is a fairly large expanse.....might want to at least give guys a general idea of the location since its several thousand miles of coastline......Sure a guy could google Chavez but the way guides travel and guide in lots of different locations that might not help. 

Just a thought. Good luck and have fun out there!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Isn't he still in Texas this time of year?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, he is still in TX this time of year. I guess i assumed many of the folks here knew his schedule.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Spot filled


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

damn, too late. let me know if he has to back out!


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

jsnipes said:


> damn, too late. let me know if he has to back out!


I doubt he will back out but if he does you'll be the first to know.


----------

